# silverfish



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

I have an abundance of silverfish in my bathroom- i see them at night whenever I first turn on the lights after dark. Can I feed these to my frogs? and how do you catch them without crushing them or losing them under a baseboard??

I figure they should be OK since it is OK to use wild caught field sweepings but I am stumped as to how to catch them without killing them- they are so fast and have such soft bodies.


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

well seeing as they are cousins to firebrats, i'm sure you can use them. i've tried setting up traps for firebrats by leaving random things to munch on in a plastic container hoping they would fall in and can't climb out but i have yet to catch anything.


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

I haven't tried these for the frogs yet but my *betta* loved them!
I would just use a deli cup and kinda push them with the lid into the cup.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

I have tons of these! but they dash out of sight so quickly i haven't been able to catch them so far- without squishing them.  Is there a bait I could use to attract them into a jar or something??? And if I do manage to wrangle a few; I was wondering if anyone has a clue how to keep and culture them????


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm glad that I haven't seen any lately but they love glue type stuff (book binding stuff, etc) and tend to congregate in places full of boxes, books or behind baseboards.
They thrive in warm/moist places (sometimes you will find them in your bathtub).
You could try a google search for "what do silverfish eat" or similar but if you manage to catch some and you actually want to culture them you could try tossing starchy food in a container in with them or even some cardboard.
They are odd critters for sure.



Tadpole4 said:


> I have tons of these! but they dash out of sight so quickly i haven't been able to catch them so far- without squishing them.  Is there a bait I could use to attract them into a jar or something??? And if I do manage to wrangle a few; I was wondering if anyone has a clue how to keep and culture them????


----------

